# Happy Canada Day!



## Dori (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Canada Day!  We are going to attend our annual neighbourhood potluck barbecue and firework display.

Dori


----------



## bookworm (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Canada Day to you from a fellow Canadian living on the other side of the border. Hope you enjoy the day - sounds like you have great plans!


----------



## CSB (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Dori. Same to you. What a glorious summer day!  My son has his Canada Day soccer tournament, so that's the plan for today.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 1, 2008)

What's Canada???

Oh...it is that little country above us!!!!

Anyhewwww...have a wonderful day to all out Canadian friends?


----------



## BarCol (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Canada day back at you Dori, Cindy and others    - we are just sitting on the deck up here in Newmarket admiring the garden that the retired guy has spent sooo much time improving - even he is a happy camper. 

So now that the garden is "done" for the moment, he ordered the the random flagstone for the walkway (to arrive on Thursday because now he wants to get it done before we leave for Italy in 2 weeks.....but he is healthier so that's a good thing.  :whoopie:

oh and Dori...what time is dinner???...just kidding


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> What's Canada???
> 
> Oh...it is that little country above us!!!!
> 
> Anyhewwww...have a wonderful day to all out Canadian friends?





Be careful Moonshine, Bryan may be reading this.
But, hopefully he is at his BeachPlace condo at this time - and not in front of his computer.

Here is a BeachPlace webcam that maybe we can spot him on.

Terry


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 1, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Be careful Moonshine, Bryan may be reading this.
> But, hopefully he is at his BeachPlace condo at this time - and not in front of his computer.
> 
> Here is a BeachPlace webcam that maybe we can spot him on.
> ...



I am an "honorary Canadian" as I have several condo-hotels in Whistler and LOVE Canada. 

We are also going to Banff in August and I am sure we will love that too.

Brian was not able to make it to BeachPlace this year due to scheduling problems, but we were going to meet for lunch at Hooters and goof off in front of that webcam.....perhaps we can both "moon it"...naaanhhhh.

Did anyone get my western Canadian accent..."Anywhewwww"

Here is a great YouTube video on Canada.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buSwRxvYPZI


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 1, 2008)

Happy Canada Day to everyone. Beautiful sunny day, sitting out back, in the shade, enjoying a cool drink. Cheers.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 1, 2008)

To our dear Canadian friends:

 Have a Great Day!!


----------



## aptiva (Jul 1, 2008)

& Back to you Dori, CINDY, Barb.

Steamboat Bill=Ooh Yaa=

Like the other day- as we zipped past the Visitor Information Center in Niagara Falls New York.
There were our 2 Flags side by side. The Stars & Stripes & The Maple Leaf

But= Take another look = They had placed  the Canadian Flag upside down!

HAPPY CANADA DAY!


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 1, 2008)

HAPPY CANADA DAY! (Now I need to look it up.)

My Mom was born in Canada........


----------



## eal (Jul 1, 2008)

I am having a Happy Canada Day in Montana!  We are staying at Meadow Lake Resort in Columbia Falls and they have a huge Canadian flag up in the lobby.  The Alberta/Canada visitors centre at West Glacier had a free barbeque and we connected with a few Canucks also visiting the good ole US of A this week.  

Happy July 4th on Friday to all our southern cousins.


----------

